# AWE Intercooler Install for the 2.7T



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

For the 2.7T folks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3572795


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: AWE Intercooler Install for the 2.7T (GLS-S4)*

What I want to know is how much easier (or less fab work) is involved when installing these on a C5 chassis.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: AWE Intercooler Install for the 2.7T (Uberhare)*

Ditto! But it's good to kknow beforehand that it might not be as easy as it looked. No surprises.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: AWE Intercooler Install for the 2.7T (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_What I want to know is how much easier (or less fab work) is involved when installing these on a C5 chassis.

The Install PDF has notes about C5 A6 2.7T and is a worthwhile read:
http://www.awe-tuning.com/medi...s.pdf

Quick Tips as none of this was mentioned in Instructions:
The ICs must mount firmly to endure road vibration. They should not be under tension and should not be rubbing against anything in the surrounding area.
You'll likely want to make some brackets so have some material handy.
Watch for alignment and length of outboard Bumper Shock bolts relative to IC face. If I had re-installed S4 Bumper Shock bolts without watching, I would have punctured both ICs.
If TIP Trans, you'll likely have an ATF Cooler behind one of the ICs to securely remount.
Watch for "shroud to bumper" contact as it was an issue with S4 install requiring several bumper R&Rs to minimally trim inside corner reinforcement webbing. I'm not sure if it applies to A6 bumper.

_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_Ditto!

Maybe you can do a C5 A6 write-up after you install your upgraded ICs








Edit - AWE ICs went on sale today for $200 off full retail.



_Modified by GLS-S4 at 11:14 AM 12/5/2007_


----------

